# Cheap way to put up fake curtains for your Halloween party



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great idea thanks for Sharing


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

those look fantastic ! I love the way it changes the look of the room.


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks great. I just love thrift stores


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks good Dawnski. Thought maybe I would share what I do for window coverings. Our window areas are different from yours, kind of recessed areas with no wood trim. Our doorways are the same. I do a similar thing with sheer panels, creepy cloth panels, satin sheets and somewhat heavier velvet-looking drapery panels. Due to the heavier material and/or our window/doorway structure I use spring tension rods in place of your dowel rod solution. Pick them up in Big Lots and sometimes in Goodwill. And for the evening I'll use 3M Command hooks as a tie back hook and then add cording as the tieback for the drapery panel. Love how the Command stuff is removable and doesn't make holes in your walls.

Drapery is a big room changer if you can modify it for your setting.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I havent put up draperies as such, but I have picked up alot of nice white sheets for covering my furniture. Pretty much everytime I go out on yardsales I see them at least once and for under $1. Got my last batch for .25 a piece and they were king size jersey knits, those arent cheap retail. They are great for covering up stuff like large dvd armois(sp?), bowflexes, ect.  The bowflex could have been called a "boo-flex" because it looked like a giant ghost, hehe.


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

These look great. I am actually stopping at my local thrift store today. I may need to pick up a few items like this. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Great idea on the 3M command hooks. I read on another post that you can call your area hotel and ask if you can pick up their old sheets before they throw them away. Apparently they dispose of them about every 3 months.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

dawnski said:


> Great idea on the 3M command hooks. I read on another post that you can call your area hotel and ask if you can pick up their old sheets before they throw them away. Apparently they dispose of them about every 3 months.



Just be careful if you are using these sheets in an area with black light. They could look like a Jackson Pollock painting meets C.S.I. combination! 

Eric


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Ha, that is so funny Wolfbeard!


----------



## ice456789 (Sep 10, 2013)

Wolfbeard said:


> Just be careful if you are using these sheets in an area with black light. They could look like a Jackson Pollock painting meets C.S.I. combination!
> 
> Eric


HAHAHAH! Gross!


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

Thrift store sheets are a great idea! I'm going to start stocking up for next year. Thanks for the tip.

We use a combo of paint tarps and creepy cloth all from Dollar Tree or 99 Only. We just attach them to the wall with thumb tacks. And we re-use them every year. We just bunch them up and cram them into plastic storage bins. As they get old and wrinkled they look even better, and you can't ruin creepy cloth.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

"As they get old and wrinkled they look even better, and you can't ruin creepy cloth."

Wish I could say that about the laundry!

Shannnie-Boo your rooms look great!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I use black sheets to block off the large entry area from the kitchen/family room area to give the family some privacy on HA\alloween night and block the light from the family room getting into the front room.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Love this idea, thanks for posting.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I have three dormers that I decorate and I use tension rods to hang stuff including curtains and sheets to block it off from the rest of the room.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Some more ways to creatively and cheaply decorate the wall with fake curtains. Good curtain effects can add to the atmosphere of the room you're trying to create. This is for a 1930s style haunted hotel sitting room. Two lace valances found at a garage sale. Two thin dowel rods. I thread the rods through the curtain and use push pins on the wall. Ribbons helped to create that old timey look.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Here's the entrance to our seance room. Again, I wanted an old time gothic feel. Picked up a set of satin sheets for a $1 and cut them up into strips. Then used push pins to create this look.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Took another strip and created a gothic look to the inside entrance of above our front door.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Forgot to show, the previous year I took those same curtains and created a old time mausoleum look for a classic monster party we did. I wanted people to feel like they were in a Universal movie. Does anyone have other examples? Curtains are a huge component when I decorate for Halloween parties.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Here's an example from last year. The striped "tent" is just an old white sheet painted with "oops" paint. The "Midnight Carnival" banner is a window valance I found at a thrift store and painted. 










A tan window valance was the basis for the town sign for this year's western theme. We added 1"x2" boards to the top and bottom of the valance.










I tend to grab plain sheets, curtains, and valances when I see them at yard sales or thrift stores. They do come in handy to help set the scene.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I never thought of valances for banners. That's a great idea.


----------

